# first time grower



## rbrassard04910 (Aug 30, 2009)

this is my first grow but i have a 400 watt hps light with a stealth reflector...i also bought the foxfarm trio nutrients now i need a good seed bank to go to and order some dank ??? seeds??? any one have any good suggestions???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2009)

Nirvanna  banner above  click it..buy from that link..take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2009)

:yeahthat::goodposting: Plus it helps our forum :bolt::bong2:


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 30, 2009)

Good stuff, thats what i started after my first bag seed grow. I got some whitw widow and northern lights. KILLER


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 31, 2009)

seedboutique and reservoir chemdog you never look back its the best strain round and takes some getting used too its that strong or any dj short strains true blueberry but if after top strain but less price go sensi skunk#1 or superskunk top notch strains cant go wrong


----------

